# Complete auction in SW Missouri July 15th



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

We are having a complete auction. I've been homesteading for well over 20 years and everything is being sold. Fencing, rabbit hutch wire, several different grain grinders, tractor, tools. I am having Holt Auction service do the auction. http://www.holtauctionservice.com/

Below is a partial listing. Many many items are not listed including beekeeping equipment. Contact me if you are looking for something specific. All livestock and bees are already sold.

*JOHN DEERE TRACTOR, 150 HOURS, 2015 MODEL 3038E w/ BUCKET * 18 FT. BASS BUGGY PONTOON * 1991 CHEVY 4 WHEEL, PICK UP * GUNS, WALTHER PK 22, RUGER 10/22, DESERT IND. 22 MAG. * LG. LOT POWER TOOLS * HAND TOOLS * SUPER NICE CAMPING * 16 FT. CATTLE PANELS * PARABOLIC SOLAR COOKER * EXCALIBUR DEHYDRATOR * 5TH WHEEL HITCH w/TRUCK MOUNT * KEY MAKING MACHINE * 6 HP HONDA VERTICAL SHAFT, NEW * 300 GAL. *

18FT BASS BUGGY PONTOON BOAT w/ MERCURY PRO 25HP ENGINE, - 1991, K1500 4 WHEEL DRIVE, CHEVY TRUCK, 5.7 LITER ENGINE MANY NEW PARTS - JOHN DEERE 3038E TRACTOR, 38HP, 4 WHEEL DRIVE HYDROSTATIC TRANSMISSION w/ 305 FRONT END LOADER LESS THAN 150 HOURS - 6FT KING KUTTER FINISH MOWER- BRUSH HOG - CRAFTSMAN ROLL AROUND TOOL BOX TOP & BOTTOM - PORTER CABLE FLOOR MODEL VARIABLE SPEED DRILL PRESS - CRAFTSMAN CIRCULAR SAW - CRAFTSMAN COMPOUND SLIDING MITER - CHICAGO ELECTRIC COMPOUND SLIDING MITER SAW - CHICAGO ELECTRIC METAL CUT OFF SAW - 30 GALLON AIR COMPRESSOR TANK - CENTRAL PNEUMATIC 25HP 10 GALLON 125PSI AIR COMPRESSOR - CRAFTSMAN BRAD NAILER - STIHL STRAIGHT SHAFT WEED EATER WITH CHAINSAW LIMB ATTACHMENT 6 MONTHS OLD - FOOD STRAINER SAUCE MAKER - CHICAGO RECIPROCATING SAW - CHICAGO 3" X21" BELT SANDER - 2 CENTRAL MACHINERY BELT AND DISC SANDERS NEW - CRAFTSMAN 19.2 VOLT CORDLESS DRILL - TAP AND DIE SET - CUTTING AND FLARING TOOLS - 2 PERSON TENT - LARGE LOT CAST IRON - DEWALT 3/8 DRILL - WOOD VISE - BENCH VICE - CENTRAL TOOL 18 GAUGE STAPLER/BRAD NAILER - CENTRAL FREIGHT FRAMING NAILER - LARGE BOX OF FRAMING NAILS - ANGLE VISE - CENTRAL PNEUMATIC GRAVITY FEED PAINT SPRAYER NIB - ELECTRIC BLOW GUN NIB - CHICAGO ELECTRIC METAL SHEARS - GUN CLEANING KITS - LARGE LOT DIMENSIONAL LUMBER - SPINNING WHEEL - LARGE HOPPER STYLE ADJUSTABLE CAST IRON GRAIN GRINDER WITH HAND CRANK OR V BELT PULLEY - INDUSTRIAL METAL SHELVING - LARGE PIECE OF 1/4 INCH ALUMINUM DIAMOND PLATE - BASS PRO SHOP PROPANE WOK NIB - SOS SOLAR OVEN - PARABOLIC SOLAR COOKER - LARGE LOT OF CANNING JARS -OXYGEN ACETYLENE WELDING KIT NIB - GOODYEAR CUTTING TORCH HOSES NIB - GRANITE WARE WATER BATH CANNER NEW - GAMMA LIDS - APPROXIMATELY 100 FOOD GRADE 5 GALLON BUCKETS - SKILSAW 10 INCH TABLE SAW ON STAND - ROUTER TABLE - RYOBI ROUTER - CUMMINS 12 PIECE CHISEL WOOD CARVING KIT NIB - LARGE PRESTO PRESSURE CANNER - MEDIUM DOG CRATE - 6HP VERTICAL SHAFT HONDA ENGINE NEW - CRAFTSMAN WORKSHOP STOOL - LARGE LOT OF TOOL BOXES - LARGE LOT OF AMMO BOXES - 6 FT STAINLESS STEEL RESTAURANT SHELF NIB - KEY MAKING MACHINE - KEY BLANKS -PROFESSIONAL QUICKSET TITAN COMBINATION SERVICE AND REKEYING KIT - DOUBLE WHEEL TRUE TEMPER HEAVY DUTY WHEEL BARROW - C CLAMPS - 4FT 3FT 2FT ADJUSTABLE WOOD CLAMPS - 3FT BOLT CUTTER - ASSORTED BOLT CUTTERS - LARGE LOT NEW BATTERY JUMPER CABLES - LARGE LOT HAND TOOLS - LARGE LOT GARDEN TOOLS - 50 INCH CLAMP AND CUTTING EDGE GUIDE - SEVERAL BOXES 3LB FOOD TRAYS NIB - MISC. SINGLE AND DOUBLE BIT HIGH QUALITY AXES - NEW ROLL 12-2 WITH GROUND HOUSE WIRE - CRAFTSMAN 1/2 INCH DRIVE SOCKETS DEEP WELL - LARGE LOT 1/4, 1/2, 3/8, INCH SOCKETS RATCHETS AND BREAK OVERS - COLEMAN CAMP STOVE - SEVERAL NIB REDSTONE 6QT CAST IRON DUTCH OVENS - LARGE LOT OF HUNTING ITEMS - MICROWAVE-METAL TRASH CANS - WALTHER PK 22 WITH 2 MAGAZINES LIKE NEW - RUGER 10-22-NIB - 22 MAGNUM RESEARCH, SEMI AUTO BY DESERT INDUSTRIES, SYNTHETIC STOCK, BULL BARREL COMES WITH CARRYING - CASE-QUICK CHANGE WELDING HOOD - VERY LARGE LOT OF WELDING RODS - CHAINS - BOOMERS - PEX CINCH LAMP FASTENING TOOL NIB - PEX CLAMPS - 5 GAL. BUCKETS OF WHEAT SEALED IN MYLAR BAGS WITH O2 ABSORBERS - 2 OXYGEN CONCENTRATORS - PROPANE WEED BURNER - MAGNETIC TOW LIGHT KIT NIB - TRAILER WIRING KIT - LEATHER TOOL APRONS - ELECTRICAL TESTERS - PROFESSIONAL QUALITY KLEIN ELECTRICAL TOOLS - LARGE LOT SPIRAL NOTEBOOKS - EXCALIBUR 5 TRAY DEHYDRATOR - LARGE LOT OF YARN-KNITTING NEEDLES - KNITTING RAKE - CROCHET NEEDLES - HAND FOOD GRINDER WITH BARREL ATTACHMENTS - MANY BRAND NEW BOLTS OF FABRIC STILL IN PLASTIC - CHAMPION HEAVY DUTY JUICER - VACUUM FOOD SEALER - EKO TERRA REPTILE INCUBATOR NEW - STAINLESS STEEL 13QT MILK BUCKET NEW - GRAVITY WATER FILTER - ASSORTED RECIPROCATING SAW BLADES - ASSORTED SKILL SAW BLADES - COUNTY LINE 5FT BRUSH HOG - FORD 3PT SCOOP - REESE'S 16,000 LB. 5TH WHEEL HITCH WITH TRUCK BED MOUNT - CONCRETE BLOCKS - 2 ROCK BARS - SLEDGE HAMMERS - PICKS - TAMPER - SIRIUS XM IN CAR KIT - 300 GALLON DIESEL TANK ON STAND WITH NEW BRASS SHUT OFF VALVE FILTER ASSEMBLY HOSE AND NOZZLE - 1/2" TO 3" LARGE LOT OF PVC PIPE FITTINGS - TOOLBOXES LARGE AND SMALL - BARBED WIRE -COATED RABBIT CAGE WIRE - REGULAR RABBIT CAGE WIRE - LARGE ROLLS CHICKEN WIRE - ROLLS OF NEW FIELD FENCING WIRE - MASSAGING WHIRLPOOL PEDICURE CHAIR - ALUMINUM 4 WHEELER RAMPS - GOLD PAN - TOOL STORAGE SYSTEMS - 100 WATT SOLAR PANEL WITH 30FT LEADS QUICK CONNECTS - 100 FT LONG 5/8 INCH MANILLA ROPE - HEAVY DUTY EXTENSION CORDS - LOTS OF ROPE - 6FT RESTAURANT QUALITY STAINLESS STEEL TABLE - CABELA'S OUTDOOR PORTABLE KITCHEN IN CARRYING BAG - ELECTRIC FENCE CHARGERS - ELECTRIC FENCE WIRE - 2.5FT STAINLESS STEEL RESTAURANT QUALITY TABLE - T POST DRIVERS - 2 225/75 D 15 TIRES 6 HOLE RIMS - MOVING DOLLIES - 16FT CATTLE PANELS - UTILITY WAGON - LARGE AMOUNT OF FOLD UP SAWHORSES - HJC MOTORCYCLE HELMET WITH BUILT IN SUNSHADES - LIVE TRAPS - BOLT ORGANIZERS - 5 GALLONS CHICKEN WATERERS - PVC PIPE INSULATORS - WOODEN MISSILE BOXES - LEHMAN'S HURRICANE LANTERNS NIB - HEAVY DUTY SHELVES FROM SAM'S CLUB SEVERAL - 3PT QUICK CONNECT CLASS 3 - GALLONS OF WOOD GLUE - LARGE LOT OF ALL DIFFERENT SIZE LEVELS - LARGE ROLL AROUND HOSE CART WITH HOSE-FLUTE - LARGE CROCK POT NIB - HAND SAWS - STAINLESS STEEL RESTAURANT SILVERWARE RACK - WELDING OXYGEN TANK - OIL LAMPS - CHEESE PRESS - PASTA MAKER - FRIGIDAIRE GAS RANGE, NEW - WHITE MOUNTAIN ICE CREAM MAKER - AND SO MUCH MORE!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

beekeeping equipment,books?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have tons of books of interest to homesteaders including beekeeping books. I have lots of beekeeping equipment as well. Those are not going to be in the auction. If you are interested in those please contact me directly.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

TxMex said:


> I have tons of books of interest to homesteaders including beekeeping books. I have lots of beekeeping equipment as well. Those are not going to be in the auction. If you are interested in those please contact me directly.


I wonder if library has beekeeping books.
Need some very basic books,cousin's middle grandson wants to get started.
This is same boy who talked me and Maw Maw into goats,rabbits.
He wants to be animal vet when he grows up.
I have to say he helps with 12 chickens,2 goats,2 rabbits, 3 dogs.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I sent you a PM about some bee stuff.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Some items that were added yesterday. I'd add a list of the tools my husband has been sorting through but every time I ask him he just says tell em we have everything!

CAST IRON FAJITA SKILLETS WITH BASES NIB, GLASS CANISTER SET, OVERSIZE MEASURING/MIXING BOWLS, SOIL BLOCKER FOR TRANSPLANTS, PORTABLE SQUIRREL CAGE FAN, VARIETY OF OIL LAMPS, FULL SET OF MIKASA spring melodies FV 201 Glorious CHINA, EXTRA LONG LOAF PANS, BARBER SHOP ITEMS, SALAD SPINNER, STAINLESS STEEL WATER KETTLES, BASKETS, TORTILLA PRESSES, SILVERWARE, YARN BALL WINDER, NEW CONDITION DUAL RECLINER, ULTRAVIOLET STERILIZER CABINET, CELLO STAND, LEATHER MOTORCYCLE VEST, NIDDY NODDY, WHET ROCK IN WOOD BOX


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Tds meter laying around by chance? Thanks.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I sent you a PM about some bee stuff.


Thank you


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

TxMex said:


> We are having a complete auction. I've been homesteading for well over 20 years and everything is being sold. Fencing, rabbit hutch wire, several different grain grinders, tractor, tools. I am having Holt Auction service do the auction. http://www.holtauctionservice.com/
> 
> Below is a partial listing. Many many items are not listed including beekeeping equipment. Contact me if you are looking for something specific. All livestock and bees are already sold.
> 
> ...


tortilla press,chicken wire,


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes those will be in the auction.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Jaime918 said:


> Tds meter laying around by chance? Thanks.


I am not sure what a TDS meter is, so I am guessing no.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

It tests water used for growing plants.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Jaime918 said:


> It tests water used for growing plants.  Thanks anyway.


LOL....I have one of those on my wish list on amazon. I've been growing using the kratky method and keep thinking I ought to get one of those and I haven't gotten around to it. My plants are doing great without it fortunately.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I am curious how an auction like this works as the seller. I think we will be moving within the next 2-4 years. I do not want to take amything with us other than our personal items. And trying to sell everything piece meal around here would be impossible. I told my wife I would hire an auctioneer but have no idea how that works. And do you include the house/property or not?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

In The Woods said:


> I am curious how an auction like this works as the seller. I think we will be moving within the next 2-4 years. I do not want to take amything with us other than our personal items. And trying to sell everything piece meal around here would be impossible. I told my wife I would hire an auctioneer but have no idea how that works. And do you include the house/property or not?


Some folks auction off their house, land and all. We sold our house and are auctioning off everything that won't go into our 5th wheel. Kept trying to tell the auctioneer that we have a LOT of stuff and they badly underestimated what all we have!! They are out there now working on getting it set up and I think if they come and work all day tomorrow as well they may be able to get it all set up by Saturday morning. We are selling big items like a boat and truck and everything down to a nice set of dishes and glass canister set. 
You contact your local auctioneer and ask what they charge. The one we have works on a percentage of what is sold.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

My cousin and I are planning on being there for the auction.
See you then


----------

